# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  ошибка установки Ubuntu 8.04.2 (Hardy Heron), для amd64

## bpiter

После нормальной установке "ubuntu-8.04.2-desktop-amd64" и перезагрузке Grub выдает ошибку: 
... Line 221 
поковырял его и нашел, что он похоже не видит своего же загрузочного сектора...
Это странно... Винда ставится нормально, значит 0-вой сектор в норме...

Конфигурация компа: проц intel Quad 2.4 Ггц, мамка intell, видюха ATI HD 3780, HDD: ATA WD 150Gb, SATA Samsung 250 Gb, SATA Samsung 250 Gb.
АТАшный винт служит как загрузочный...
Дистрибютив лежит тут:
http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso....2-desktop-amd 64.iso

Мож в биосе накручен? (((
Помогите решить проблему, спасибо...

----------


## mr.L

какой винт грузиться первым и куда монтируешь точку?

----------

